# Leather strap checklist



## jsud2002

Finally decided that this is the week to try and make my very first leather strap , got my tools and makeshift tools sharp knife, leather stitch needles , thread, hole punch ( sharp nail ) and hammer .

Off out tomorrow to buy some leather possibly a handbag or ladies boots ( thanks @Bruce for the idea ) and need to buy some cement glue .

I have watched videos on you tube and read tutorials so now is the time to try myself

can I just add I wont be buying new handbags or boots but visiting charity shops :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002

Well the first attempt has ended in the bin , attempt number 2 will commence next week sometime after I have bought a few more tools


----------



## jsud2002

New tools arrived today so Attempt number 3 on the way ( number 2 kind of went wrong)


----------



## Guest

what is the tomato sauce for?


----------



## jsud2002

Bruce said:


> what is the tomato sauce for?


 Staining the leather lol


----------



## Guest

jsud2002 said:


> Staining the leather lol


 that would probably work :biggrin:


----------



## Foxdog

My Mrs has that purse :yes: .

Fox

ps, Can I offer a little advice bin that folding knife they are not that stable imo and they are awful to use for any length of time as they are not ergonomic for the hand, a much better one is a stanley titan (my fav' with fixed blade as I find the retractables more trouble than they are worth) they are chunky and bomb proof. If you prefer a thinner handle have a look at the Fat Max Extreme or Dolphin also a very good knife for all crafts and I think the prefered one of carpet fitters.


----------



## jsud2002

Foxdog said:


> My Mrs has that purse :yes: .
> 
> Fox
> 
> ps, Can I offer a little advice bin that folding knife they are not that stable imo and they are awful to use for any length of time as they are not ergonomic for the hand, a much better one is a stanley titan (my fav' with fixed blade as I find the retractables more trouble than they are worth) they are chunky and bomb proof. If you prefer a thinner handle have a look at the Fat Max Extreme or Dolphin also a very good knife for all crafts and I think the prefered one of carpet fitters.


 Thankyou for the advice I will look into changing knives . I dont suppose you have any tips on what type of knife I should be using to skive(thin) down the leather do you ?


----------



## Guest

jsud2002 said:


> Thankyou for the advice I will look into changing knives . I dont suppose you have any tips on what type of knife I should be using to skive(thin) down the leather do you ?


 i have seen filleting knifes being used as the blades are flexible


----------



## jsud2002

Bruce said:


> i have seen filleting knifes being used as the blades are flexible


 good thinking :thumbsup: I know I can buy a proper skiveing tool that uses razor blades but I have bought enough for this month


----------



## Iceblue

Based upon what you have said the cup says it all lol artytime:

how are you getting on I no a lot of people by old leather hand bags shoes ,coats etc etc from car boots to keep the cost down


----------



## Foxdog

No sorry mate, never done it myself but would imagine that a thin blade is a must, I have had a filet knife as Bruce has mentioned but the blade on mine was a coupler of mm thick and quite long (wonder where it is, not seen it for ages!)

Have a look at a company called Morakniv I have a couple of theirs, they make cracking knives-,razor sharp and good prices they may have something to suit.

good luck Fox


----------



## jsud2002

Iceblue said:


> Based upon what you have said the* cup says it all *lol artytime:
> 
> how are you getting on I no a lot of people by old leather hand bags shoes ,coats etc etc from car boots to keep the cost down


 thanks for the compliment Andy :biggrin:

I bought an old leather jacket last week but the leather was too soft and thin then I was lucky enough to be given some oddments of leather from a member on here to get me started with. I have watched numerous videos on you tube and read articles here and there on how to do it , so I know the theory of it all it is now just putting the theory into use :thumbsup:

I mainly took it up as a hobby as I was bored and yes some of the tools I bought are cheap and will be thrown away next month when I invest in better tools (mainly knives)

so all in all I am enjoying myself sat at the kitchen table with the tunes blasting playing about with leather :toot:


----------



## Iceblue

Good for you ,looking forward to seeing some of you finished pieces I must admit I have thought about it myself but to be fair I am a Mechanic by trade so I am very heavy handed and struggle with some watch tinkering so fair play to you sir keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Foxdog

jsud2002 said:


> so all in all I am enjoying myself sat at the kitchen table with the tunes blasting playing about with leather :toot:


 That's all that matters mate :clap: , I started a new hobby earlier this year - better than sitting around eh! love doing practical pottering about and learning new things.


----------



## jsud2002

jsud2002 said:


> I know I can buy a proper skiveing tool that uses razor blades but I have bought enough for this month


 just had a little search and found just the right tool at the right price as well http://www.leprevo.co.uk/photos/safety-beveller.html


----------



## Guest

jsud2002 said:


> just had a little search and found just the right tool at the right price as well http://www.leprevo.co.uk/photos/safety-beveller.html


 looks spensive :swoon:


----------



## jsud2002

Its £5.11 Which I dont think is too bad . Not sure how much postage us though but the shop is newcastle about hours drive from me so might have a pop up and see what else they have , although doing that could end up costing me a fortune


----------



## Foxdog

jsud2002 said:


> just had a little search and found just the right tool at the right price as well http://www.leprevo.co.uk/photos/safety-beveller.html


 Great minds think alike.

http://www.handtools-uk.com/p126-skife-osborne-ref-925

and this on the bay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15-cm-DIY-Handmade-Leather-craft-Skiving-Tool-edge-Skiver-Tool-with-Blades-/111968723904?hash=item1a11db23c0:g:HSoAAOSwUUdXDrep

Fox


----------



## SilentBob

jsud2002 said:


> good thinking :thumbsup: I know I can buy a proper skiveing tool that uses razor blades but I have bought enough for this month


 I've seen people use a straight razor for thinning the leather. Bit expensive going that route, but I'm sure the straight razor shavettes (disposable blades) would work just as well.

I've got one lying around somewhere, that I don't use. Let me find it, and PM me your address and I'll send it over.


----------



## jsud2002

SilentBob said:


> I've got one lying around somewhere, that I don't use. Let me find it, and PM me your address and I'll send it over.


 Thanks for that I will send you my details :thumbsup:


----------



## SilentBob

jsud2002 said:


> Thanks for that I will send you my details :thumbsup:


 Pleasure.


----------



## jsud2002

Here we have attempt number 3 but I would say my first proper attempt its a dark green leather .

I still have LOTS to learn but as a first proper attempt I am rather pleased with it


----------



## Miterant

Hi there,

The strap maybe doesn't looks like You want it to looks like but don't worry, the first dozen(or even hundred) never looks good.

You can do mistakes on every stage of doing a strap so don't give up. Just try again.

If I can give You an advice. Always use a sharp knife(it's the most important rule) and a solid metal ruler to cut the leather straight. To make the strap end nice and round You can use a coin. Or just leave it squared,

On the end, use a sand paper or a dremel to make the edges nice and straight.


----------



## Guest

jsud2002 said:


> Here we have attempt number 3 but I would say my first proper attempt its a dark green leather .
> 
> I still have LOTS to learn but as a first proper attempt I am rather pleased with it


 it has a certain charm John, maybe look good on your "new" watch :wink:


----------



## jsud2002

Bruce said:


> it has a certain charm John, maybe look good on your "new" watch :wink:


 I think a rubber strap is going on my new watch until I have improved then I shall make a nice leather one for it



Miterant said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The strap maybe doesn't looks like You want it to looks like but don't worry, the first dozen(or even hundred) never looks good.
> 
> You can do mistakes on every stage of doing a strap so don't give up. Just try again.
> 
> If I can give You an advice. Always use a sharp knife(it's the most important rule) and a solid metal ruler to cut the leather straight. To make the strap end nice and round You can use a coin. Or just leave it squared,
> 
> On the end, use a sand paper or a dremel to make the edges nice and straight.


 Thankyou for the advice I think I will buy a semi circle punch for the end of the strap and have already ordered a wooden beveller for the edges .

Going to try again at making another one tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM

You could try and find this sort of thing for the curved end, these look cheap and nasty but it's just to give you an idea.

If you had access to a hacksaw and even just a good file or an angle grinder and some decent steel tube of the right diameter you could probably knock up a usable one yourself.










Cromwell Tools on Portrack or Buck & Hickman on the Cannon Park are on your doorstep and worth a try for tools. Cromwells in particular can usually get you just about anything.


----------



## jsud2002

Glued and left overnight all finished today . I'm getting better .... Slowly :biggrin:


----------



## Rotary Searcher

They look quite good for initial attempts. Maybe I'll order some off you in the future. I have seen the cutting tools used at a craft fair in Germany, the guy was making a belt and the leather was much thicker but they're a good idea if you have a good hammer above them. How are you sewing them?


----------



## jsud2002

Sewn by hand using waxed thread , completely new to leather work but really enjoy it


----------



## jsud2002

My latest attempt made using a vintage handbag/satchel

very stiff to wear just hoping it will loosen after some time


----------



## jsud2002

I bought a Seiko 7548 from Roy a while back (thanks @Roy) but couldn't find the right strap or bracelet that suited the watch so ended up making my own leather nato this morning




























The nato IMO suits the Seiko and keeps in with the old/vintage look of the watch


----------



## OurJoey

I notice you are from Middlesbrough jsud, I'm just in Linthorpe.....

nice straps btw


----------



## jsud2002

OurJoey said:


> I notice you are from Middlesbrough jsud, I'm just in Linthorpe.....
> 
> nice straps btw


 Not far away at all Brambles farm , I enjoyed making the strap just bought some more thread to make a few more straps


----------



## OurJoey

jsud2002 said:


> Not far away at all Brambles farm , I enjoyed making the strap just bought some more thread to make a few more straps


 There looking good mate don't stop, and keep the pics coming


----------



## LFB

@jsud2002, how are you getting on with your straps these days? by the looks of the photos you were making some real progress.


----------



## jsud2002

I havent made any for a while although I do plan on trying again . I want to make or try to make a vintage looking one for one of my Quartz watches


----------



## jsud2002

Had some spare time today so decided to have another try at making a strap . I lined this one with some old thin leather from an old jacket and used screw in style rivets rather than sewing . Overall I am happy but not 100% happy but will I ever be 100%


----------



## deano1956

hey. that looks good, like the studs, :thumbsup: might not be 100 % in your view BUT its a big improvement on your first one , so progress being made with practice , may be do a few more if you have the time , practice makes perfect! :biggrin:

deano


----------



## jsud2002

Cheers Deano I need to practice more on burnishing the edges ,, may have to invest on a burnisher that can be attached to a dremel


----------

